# Sister/group behaiviour



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

When I first got Lola and Poppy Lola was brave and curious and Poppy wouldent even come out of her box now Poppy climbs onto me when she can and climbs outside of the cage when its open (she loves being high up) but Lola seems less confident and hangs about in hard to reach places alot, she still sleeps in the tunnel in the hamster habitat and spends alot of time in there. I'm worried Ive scared her off buy takeing her out in the early days while leaving Poppy cus she was so shy. Poppy seems the most intelligent and learns quicky, she stashes the food and Lola goes up and steals it when she can-is Poppy the "alpha"? Is there an alpha amoughts sisters?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

With any group, even siblings there is always an alpha. Poppy seems outgoing and that often happens. They take more time to trust and warm up but then once they are...they are lovely.  
They sound young, how old are they?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

8weeks ish. yeah Poppy is lovely and easy to interact with but stubborn if she dosent want to do something! Lola has pink eyes so she is maybe a little more cautions but that wasnt the case when I got them-she was a propper nutter-I called her Lola cus it means strong woman and Poppy cus it means eternal sleep-how the tables have turned!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are just developing their personalities at this age. Some babies get really skittish and nervous around 8-12 weeks whereas they were cuddle bugs at 5 weeks. Its just a teenager phase (might accompany too rough play with your hand or usage of teeth as they "try it on"). They will grow out of it.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay, troubled teens! Im loving watching them grow up


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

just a wee update and a bit of a concern.
Lola amd Poppy swap the "head" position on different days of in different circumstances, i think thats good. Thing is they fight alot, i dont know if its playing or establishing roles. last night I saw Lola pinning Poppy loads and I was touched cus she has often been bossed by Poppy.
I wouldent worry to much cus there is barely a scrach on them its just the squeeking, often when I cant see them-dose the squeeking mean they are really hurting each other? 
If so is the only thing to do to get them both spayed?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

My two young girls, Possie & Shimmy, fight *all* the time - but it's play-fighting. Squeaking is normal as part of that, and they will switch who is playing the dominant role (as you noticed). If they're truly hurting each other, there will be squealing that's very different from the little squeaks.


----------

